# Ah Dang



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I came home the Monday I found two of my parakeets had died, 9 almost 10 year old Archie and Year old Moose. I am not sure what happened my two other keets looked very ill as well, breathing very hard and puffed up. After taking care of Archie and Moose I thoroughly cleaned the cage, the water bottle and food dishes. The two girls, year old Reggie and 2 year old Jughead are better as of today, I am not sure if was the new seed, if I mistakenly gave them tap water or a draft.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry about the two you lost, and I hope the others recover quickly.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks lisasgirl, the remaining keets are doing much better


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Have you used anything aerosol or lit a scented candle, shampooed your carpet,sprayed fabric freshner anywhere, or used any kind of nonstick or teflon cookware? Bad seed usually takes time to kill a bird and most birds don't eat it anyway! Do you feed them any greens/veggies/fruits? 
You might want to switch to pelleted bird food....more nutritious and no seed hulls to clean up off the floor! Zupreem Fruit Blend was my choice for keets in the past! 

I am sorry you have lost them and hope the others pull thru!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nope no cooking, no candles, no carpet cleaning or aerosol. I do feed them pelleted food along with the seed, 1/3 fruit pellets. 1/3 regular pellets and 1/3 seed. I bought a container of seed at my grocery store because I was there during the awful week of tooth pain. I mix in the seed because my local pet store often runs out of the pellets to stretch out the bags. I also normally use bottle water sometimes I forget, the water here has an off smell and taste so much so the cat and dogs will not drink it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Now that I am home, they are back to themselves.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no...I'm so sorry. Those little buggers grow on ya. I use to have them too a long time ago. It's very sad when they die, especially unexpectedly. I'm really sorry. But glad the others seem to be okay. It's so perplexing as to what causes these things. Best wishes.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That's sad - and scary that it's not clear what happened. I'm glad to hear that the other two survivors are back to normal.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Twyla  I was thinking of the same suspicions as MollyMuiMa.--some toxin in the air more than something they ate or drank, based on the fact that they had labored breathing.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have had parakeets for the last 24 years, eight in all. So yeah this is vey puzzling to me.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree ZM, but I haven't been cooking, I am extremely sensitive to chemicals myself, I cannot burn candles same reason, I don't have a gas stove and have electric heat. The only thing that was different was the seed and maybe the water. 

As an adult I lost my first parakeet because she got egg bound her mate died soon after. 

The second pair died from the teflon issue. 

I am not sure what killed Archie's first mate, most likely old age I wasn't home.

That's when I got Jughead, and because of Archie's age I got Reggie, and Moose to keep Jughead company in case something happened to Archie.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

We lost a cockatiel to a seedcatcher. It was just netting, but I had a cold when I put it on his cage... I should have known better. The seedcatcher had a very bad odor of insecticide. Poor little birdie did not stand a chance. He was the best bird, too. He wolf whistled at my mom and me every morning; made us feel so special. He told the girls, "Night-night" when they covered his cage. We replaced him with an Indian Ringneck. Meanest bird in the world. She bites the hand that feeds her. Draws blood on us regularly when we tend to her. We threaten to accidentally leave her cage door open; of course we never do, but when we have blood dripping down our hand the thought is awfully tempting. How can one bird be so sweet and another be like devil spawn? Oh, so sorry about your little birdies, I do know how much the sweet ones mean to you.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So sorry, and it's just such a mystery as to what happened.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Charmed said:


> We lost a cockatiel to a seedcatcher. It was just netting, but I had a cold when I put it on his cage... I should have known better. The seedcatcher had a very bad odor of insecticide. Poor little birdie did not stand a chance. He was the best bird, too. He wolf whistled at my mom and me every morning; made us feel so special. He told the girls, "Night-night" when they covered his cage. We replaced him with an Indian Ringneck. Meanest bird in the world. She bites the hand that feeds her. Draws blood on us regularly when we tend to her. We threaten to accidentally leave her cage door open; of course we never do, but when we have blood dripping down our hand the thought is awfully tempting. How can one bird be so sweet and another be like devil spawn? Oh, so sorry about your little birdies, I do know how much the sweet ones mean to you.


I'm so sorry about your 'tiel  They're such wonderful birds. I raised a clutch of blue ringnecks and two of them were really sweet and the other two were wild. The meanest I ever raised were two blue-crowned conures. Absolutely nasty little things that just wanted to take my fingers off!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Awwww, I am so sorry about your little bird buddies. Had budgies myself for many years and missed them greatly after they were gone.

When I worked at Home Depot in the flooring department we had a terrible situation because of a tile grout sealant product. A customer used it to seal the grout in her bathroom and her two birds and a yorkie who were elsewhere in the house died of respiratory failure from fumes from the sealant. A few other stores had the same complaint and the product was pulled from the market. Customer said she did not notice much of an odor while using it, and she had open windows, but did have shortness of breath afterwards. It was so very sad.

Do you have a co2 detector in your house? I hope you can figure this out.....it is so sad and yet so worrying.

My sympathies, Cathy


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Charmed said:


> We lost a cockatiel to a seedcatcher. It was just netting, but I had a cold when I put it on his cage... I should have known better. The seedcatcher had a very bad odor of insecticide. Poor little birdie did not stand a chance. He was the best bird, too. He wolf whistled at my mom and me every morning; made us feel so special. He told the girls, "Night-night" when they covered his cage. We replaced him with an Indian Ringneck. Meanest bird in the world. She bites the hand that feeds her. Draws blood on us regularly when we tend to her. We threaten to accidentally leave her cage door open; of course we never do, but when we have blood dripping down our hand the thought is awfully tempting. How can one bird be so sweet and another be like devil spawn? Oh, so sorry about your little birdies, I do know how much the sweet ones mean to you.


Interesting, but sad about the insecticide smell on the seed catcher. I worked retail for decades and would notice this horrible chemical smell on certain products which we would receive. I mentioned it to someone who said it was insecticide on the products. The huge shipping containers in which goods are shipped from over seas are often fumigated, while in port, to kill off any bugs which might "hitch hike" in to the US via containers. You could smell it on the goods inside the shipping boxes and the shipping boxes would have kind of an oily stinky residue on them. Our hands and clothes would reek of this chemical. I always washed up very well before taking meal breaks and before leaving for my commute home. You have to wonder what other residues we bring into our homes this way and how it affects us all, including our little birdie friends.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh Twyla, I'm so very sorry. :-(


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm so sorry Twyla. It's hard to lose any animal.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm sorry about your bird. Parakeets and fish were the only kinds of pets I could have growing up. I had four parakeets growing up. I now have a African grey parrot. Seems like everyone had good input about scent toxins. One thing I would say is sometimes commercial pellet, seed, or dehydrated food isn't the best quality. I know people use zupreem but I like Harrison's bird food. I feed my current African a ton of veggies and even though she tosses it all over the house it is much more nutritious. I wish I had known about this with my parakeets. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I am livid


Turns out, I live over the laundry room that have gas dryers, there are no batteries in the carbon monoxide detector.


Really?


Oh my god I am pissed off, especially simce they recently sent a letter informing all the condo owners that they need smoke detectors. 

I called my management company and "informed" them about my birds dying.

Oi


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

That's horrible!! That could be dangerous for all of you. Hoping they address it for you soon.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

They assure me they will, but I am goiing to report this to the town as well


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Call the gas company and have them check for leaks. They will shut off the gas to the building and red tag it, then they have to fix it and have it inspected again before the gas is turned on again.

Fire department will also make such emergency calls......they will come at all hours. I had to call them once for a suspected gas leak...which they found, thank God!

This is nothing to screw around with and management needs to know that you will take action. Otherwise they will be facing big lawsuits when some humans die from this.

Your poor little birdies were the proverbial "canaries in the coal mines", where miners carried canaries with them to warn of dangerous gasses....if the canaries died the miners knew they needed to evacuate.

Again, I am so sorry for the loss of your little friends, but I am worried about you now.

Take care, Cathy


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

VQ, I have installed a Carbon Monoxide detector with a ten year no removalable battery in the living room with birds and downstairs in the laundry room, no harmful readings, alarms or the like. I'm not playing around either I am sending the management company a bill for my time and materials along with a notice that I will be taking that amount off my common charges.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Glad to hear that....I am less worried now.

Hope they take care of this for you very soon.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Hugs.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh man I just saw your post. I am so sorry. Poor birds. I hope the management company provide you with apologies and some kind of compensation. I would be super upset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

